# Schneiderei 335 wie weiter



## Meken (9. Mai 2007)

hallo ich bin schneider 335 bin zum lehrer gegangen und der hatt nix mehr für mich
wo steht der nächste lehrer (Horde)


----------



## Guernica (9. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass danach ein neuer Lehrer kommen soll. Ruffarmen heißt die Devise und bei den Fraktionen einkaufen oder auf einen Drop hoffen. Beim Schneidern kann man sich neuerdings auch spezialisieren... diese Lehrer findest du in Shattrath/Unteres Viertel. Aber ob sie dich viel weiterbringen, das weiß ich nicht. Beim Drachenlederer gibts 1 Rezept für Skill 335 und dann erst wieder mit 375.


----------



## Traweg (9. Mai 2007)

Guernica schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass danach ein neuer Lehrer kommen soll. Ruffarmen heißt die Devise und bei den Fraktionen einkaufen oder auf einen Drop hoffen. Beim Schneidern kann man sich neuerdings auch spezialisieren... diese Lehrer findest du in Shattrath/Unteres Viertel. Aber ob sie dich viel weiterbringen, das weiß ich nicht. Beim Drachenlederer gibts 1 Rezept für Skill 335 und dann erst wieder mit 375.



mmh man muss sich auf 350 bringen um Rezepte benutzen zu können die die 3 Spezialisten in Shattrath verkaufen. Allerdings kann man Zauberstoff/ Urmondstoff/ Schattenstoff nur an bestimmten Orten herstellen. Das herstellen löst auch einen Cooldown aus (keine Ahnung wie lang der ist) Aber für Zauberstoff und Schattenstoff sollte man schon hochlvliger sein. Urmondstoff soll man in den Brunnen der Elfen herstellen können.


----------



## Sezer (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


der Cooldown beträgt 4 Tage. Zum herstellen von Schattenstoff benötigt man außer den Mats einen Altar der Schatten. Den gibts im Schattenmondtal. 
Für die Herstellung von Zauberstoff benötigt man außer den Mats weiter nichts, muss sich aber im Nethersturm befinden. Nach der Herstellung spawnt außerdem ein Mob der euch angreift. Und der ist nicht ohne.
Urmondstoff wurde ja bereits erläutert.
Insgesamt kann man sagen das ab 350 Schneiderskill jeder Punkt sehr teuer oder aufwendig im farmen ist.
Ab 360 wird das ganze aber nochmal dramatisch teurer. Ich bin jetzt 361 und die Mats fürs schneidern sind schon der Hammer. Man braucht Unmengen an Netherstoff und anderen teuren Materialien. Netherweberseide
zum Beispiel. Ich habe gestern Netherstoff gefarmt und die Ausbeute für einen ganzen Abend fand ich echt
mager. Das waren vielleicht 200 Netherstoff. Da ich aber 2 coole blaue Randomdrops dabei hatte die mir viel Gold gebracht haben, habe ich alles an Netherstoff aufgekauft was mir unter die Finger kam.
Das waren so ca. 1600 stk und ich hoffe das reicht jetzt bis 375. Will ja endlich mein Zauberfeuerset komplett machen.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## TerrorTubby (9. Mai 2007)

Sezer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Cooldown beträgt 4 Tage. Zum herstellen von Schattenstoff benötigt man außer den Mats einen Altar der Schatten. Den gibts im Schattenmondtal.
> Für die Herstellung von Zauberstoff benötigt man außer den Mats weiter nichts, muss sich aber im Nethersturm befinden. Nach der Herstellung spawnt außerdem ein Mob der euch angreift. Und der ist nicht ohne.
> Urmondstoff wurde ja bereits erläutert.
> ...



jezz denke ich der kommt mit urmacht x10  oder urnether x10 
nee da kommt der mit Netherweberseide an die total leicht zu farmen ist :x


----------



## Guernica (9. Mai 2007)

TerrorTubby schrieb:


> jezz denke ich der kommt mit urmacht x10  oder urnether x10
> nee da kommt der mit Netherweberseide an die total leicht zu farmen ist :x



Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Schneider meckern... sie brauchen keinen Sammelberuf, Stoffe droppen von humanoiden Gegnern... die Rüstungen die sie unter 375 bauen können, sind owerpowered, da können andere Berufe nur davon träumen. Bei Lederverarbeitung ist es erst spaßig... da hat man ab 355 so nette Rezepte, die 20 oder 40 Grollhufleder benötigen (15% Dropchance) und entweder massig Urerde oder Urluft. Das Grollhufzeug kann man dann anschließend beim NPC für 4 Gold verkaufen, denn zu was anderem sind die nicht zu gebrauchen. Naja, lassen wir das... jeder hat sein Kreuz zu tragen ;-)


----------



## Sezer (10. Mai 2007)

TerrorTubby schrieb:


> jezz denke ich der kommt mit urmacht x10  oder urnether x10
> nee da kommt der mit Netherweberseide an die total leicht zu farmen ist :x



naja stimmt schon, aber gestern abend habe ich das erste mal überhaupt Netherweberseide gefarmt.
Sooo toll wars auch nicht aber 20 stk in ungefähr 2 stunden ist doch schon ganz gut. Die Dropchance liegt
im übrigen auch nur bei 15%. Ich habe hinter Allerias Feste die Spinnen gefarmt. Wenn du einen ertragreicheren Farmspot hast würde ich mich freuen wenn du ihn mir verrätst--))
Im übrigen benötigt man fürs schneidern auch andere dinge die sehr farmintensiv sind...oder halt teuer.
Urmana, Urfeuer ( bin Feuermage das rockt gar nicht da Feuerelementare zu farmen), Arkaner Staub usw.
Ich hab gestern fast 100 davon verbraten um vom Skill 361 auf 370 zu kommen.
Die von dir genannten Dinge benötigt man für bestimmte epische Rezepte ab 375, das steht uns Schneidern also auch noch bevor. Dafür haben wir mit dem Feuerzauberset und den beiden Schlachtzauberteilen dann auch 
schon 5 epische Teile auf t 4 Niveau. Insgesamt denke ich aber das jeder Beruf viel Aufwand erfordert.

Gruß
Sezer


----------

